# [vim]problemas...{solucionado}

## upszot

buenas gente.. 

  hace unos dias, el vim me esta actuando raro... 

  aca va un ejemplo de ello... 

```
upszot@M1530 ~ $ sudo vi /etc/portage/package.keywords

E575: viminfo: Illegal starting char in line: �@%����~_�U~ZM�A�"X/�Vʬ�����~J%^I^H?L�Ѹ�^QI~Uy±\^L�^Z^Qg�~BD]~D@K_#��~D?\��V�6~G~E^T~V^Z^D&\�����$�~^^MM/�:�^G�z�=~C�d^[K�:^R~Q��l��^VG^I^~[G�S�����^D�~Y>��^^^VSh�~L^S^^v(Q����p~S~Y5�~_^Y�^ZnP'�^V^[�n���g�O^L_

E575: viminfo: Illegal starting char in line: ��X@| $~H�!;FUz4^\�M�*{^^^U����^K~Q^Q��^P6�~Q�F~]SIQ����~K^\�t�

E575: viminfo: Illegal starting char in line: ^_a=o}�^^Cru~G�

E575: viminfo: Illegal starting char in line: ��8^O@~Z�I:?�~Z[~F~Cx�)"!'1f^]~L�^_bJQE=~K���R�&~VH^Y�E?T�~HK^[�.~H^Z�Ƣ�~L^A��~G^?�;�'�f~E��Rg��^N��^?�Q��#=S �^O| ^I^A-���Wc�~Z�^\^?^Ld^K�^I~Z0^Dz�~KD��O^\�uH^?h=�M�^_�E~@��{}�^Ie[�Kc�0~[~M^[�^Ti43�{�

E575: viminfo: Illegal starting char in line: .^P~H^?g^Z�_�w+O����>@~Q{{}��)~\�=b��S��W�^V�~Kx+9��~ZDI��~U=lQ�Z~RX�~R'(^B*��'~V^X1�^_;~F\Y�4�^[���'~D-!^I,^P~C!^Tޡ� %:(~S[o�Q�

E575: viminfo: Illegal starting char in line: t%-�^SKk^D^YI%DG٥���?�~F�yZ�^Fq^N����M�B]I~��c�`O'^A�<$�

E575: viminfo: Illegal starting char in line: �~\�^]��^T3:_T 4�^K�3~Z^V:�~E�~N�^H^Ti~Z~S~T,^W^D�l|~YCjjeVg�ئ^?#9|o��<e ~X~T��~KF`AP��`�I�~Y^[��^C�,~R~_���:^K~A�~P�e���[t`a�~P^N~Hf^BZ�S~A��4g~^^E/�[^Z^[~^~DV+c�^\'^\:^Z~,��^N1` �~X�s6�^Z=�a~_���^^o~H^W| ���u��^M^Zv�~H0�^Z~B2�

E575: viminfo: Illegal starting char in line: ~F&1w"^L1-

E575: viminfo: Illegal starting char in line: ~O~J�^6}^_��~B~\i^]�B~M9^L

E575: viminfo: Illegal starting char in line: 1~V:�~I�w�Z!�~~J��~S^Fd��^YqZt^E4�v^H�| +�s���8�~E���X!f^EΪ^U]^[^Z/^R�i^Wi~M7.N^N~~C�oT�.~^�㦡�V��^G�8^N^L^Hn~Q*�^L=3~D�~I^Q�n1^?�t^G�~K

E136: viminfo: Too many errors, skipping rest of file

Press ENTER or type command to continue
```

 si presiono "enter" me muestra el archivo bien... y al salir del archivo aparece esto.. 

```
E575: viminfo: Illegal starting char in line: �@%����~_�U~ZM�A�"X/�Vʬ�����~J%^I^H?L�Ѹ�^QI~Uy±\^L�^Z^Qg�~BD]~D@K_#��~D?\��V�6~G~E^T~V^Z^D&\�����$�~^^MM/�:�^G�z�=~C�d^[K�:^R~Q   �

�l��^VG^I^~[G�S�����^D�~Y>��^^^VSh�~L^S^^v(Q����p~S~Y5�~_^Y�^ZnP'�^V^[�n���g�O^L_

E575: viminfo: Illegal starting char in line: ��X@| $~H�!;FUz4^\�M�*{^^^U����^K~Q^Q��^P6�~Q�F~]SIQ����~K^\�t�

E575: viminfo: Illegal starting char in line: ^_a=o}�^^Cru~G�

E575: viminfo: Illegal starting char in line: ��8^O@~Z�I:?�~Z[~F~Cx�)"!'1f^]~L�^_bJQE=~K���R�&~VH^Y�E?T�~HK^[�.~H^Z�Ƣ�~L^A��~G^?�;�'�f~E��Rg��^N��^?�Q��#=S �^O| ^I^A-���Wc�~Z� ^

\^?^Ld^K�^I~Z0^Dz�~KD��O^\�uH^?h=�M�^_�E~@��{}�^Ie[�Kc�0~[~M^[�^Ti43�{�

E575: viminfo: Illegal starting char in line: .^P~H^?g^Z�_�w+O����>@~Q{{}��)~\�=b��S��W�^V�~Kx+9��~ZDI��~U=lQ�Z~RX�~R'(^B*��'~V^X1�^_;~F\Y�4�^[���'~D-!^I,^P~C!^Tޡ� %:(~S[o�Q�

E575: viminfo: Illegal starting char in line: t%-�^SKk^D^YI%DG٥���?�~F�yZ�^Fq^N����M�B]I~��c�`O'^A�<$�

E575: viminfo: Illegal starting char in line: �~\�^]��^T3:_T 4�^K�3~Z^V:�~E�~N�^H^Ti~Z~S~T,^W^D�l|~YCjjeVg�ئ^?#9|o��<e ~X~T��~KF`AP��`�I�~Y^[��^C�,~R~_���:^K~A�~P�e���[t`a�~P^ N

~Hf^BZ�S~A��4g~^^E/�[^Z^[~^~DV+c�^\'^\:^Z~,��^N1` �~X�s6�^Z=�a~_���^^o~H^W| ���u��^M^Zv�~H0�^Z~B2�

E575: viminfo: Illegal starting char in line: ~F&1w"^L1-

E575: viminfo: Illegal starting char in line: ~O~J�^6}^_��~B~\i^]�B~M9^L

E575: viminfo: Illegal starting char in line: 1~V:�~I�w�Z!�~~J��~S^Fd��^YqZt^E4�v^H�| +�s���8�~E���X!f^EΪ^U]^[^Z/^R�i^Wi~M7.N^N~~C�oT�.~^�㦡�V��^G�8^N^L^Hn~Q*�^L=3~D�~I^Q�n1^  ?

�t^G�~K

E136: viminfo: Too many errors, skipping rest of file

Press ENTER or type command to continue

```

  pense que podia venir por archivos temporales... 

```
upszot@M1530 ~ $ ls -la /etc/portage/|grep key

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  7126 Jan 11 20:14 package.keywords

```

pero no...

Edit: acabo de probar reinstalarlo pero sigue pasando lo mismo...

la version que estoy usando es: 

```
upszot@M1530 ~ $ equery -i list |grep vim

!!! unknown global option -i, reusing as local option

app-editors/vim-7.3.50

app-editors/vim-core-7.3.50

app-vim/gentoo-syntax-20100215

upszot@M1530 ~ $ 
```

alguna idea?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Hacé una copia del archivo a cualquier otra ubicación, si puede ser en otro disco rígido, pendrive u otra pc por la red, mejor, como para descartar que no se te hubiera corrompido ese archivo puntual por fallos en el disco rígido. Abrí ese mismo archivo que falla con Vi con cualquier otro editor a ver que te muestra. 

Corroborá la integridad general del archivo con el comando file:

```
~ # file /etc/portage/package.keywords 

/etc/portage/package.keywords: ASCII text
```

Por ahora es lo primero que se me ocurre  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## upszot

te cuento por lo que veo solo pasa cuando ejecuto vi con sudo adelante...

hice lo que me dijiste... copie el archivo a otra particion y ejecute vi archivo... (se abre sin problemas) entonces probe de hacer el vi a la ubicacion original... pero despues volvi a ejecutarlo haciendo un sudo vi... en ambos archivo y en los dos me pasa lo que puse arriba...

por otro lado si abro los archivos con nano, se abren sin problema, y sin mostrar nada raro antes....

quiero recalcar algo... el archivo con vi, una vez mostrado esos chirimbolos y al darle "enter" me muestra el archivo con el contenido bien... y al cerrar el vi... muestra el chirimbolo nuevamente, pero si vuelvo a corroborar el contenido con cat o nano, el archivo tiene el contenido bien... (a menos a la vista)...

aca dejo la salida del comando que me pasaste...

```
upszot@M1530 ~ $ file /etc/portage/package.keywords                

/etc/portage/package.keywords: ASCII text

```

edit: haciendo un "sudo su" y ejecutando "vi archivo" tambien pasa lo mismo... ocea el problema esta al ejecutar el vim como root...

----------

## agdg

Los chirimbolos que te aparecen tienen  toda la pinta de ser un problema de codificación. Yo echaría un ojo al fichero de configuración de vi; especialmente a su primera línea, scriptencoding.

```
/etc/vim/vimrc   

scriptencoding utf-8
```

En caso de que todo este bien, asegúrate que root no tiene un fichero de configuración propio en su home.

----------

## tomk

Suena como el archivo ~/.viminfo tiene corrupción, tienes que borrarlo para todos los usarios que tengan el problema.

----------

## upszot

 *tomk wrote:*   

> Suena como el archivo ~/.viminfo tiene corrupción, tienes que borrarlo para todos los usarios que tengan el problema.

 

gracias... efectivamente era eso... asique reemplace el archivo .viminfo de root por el de un usuario y listo...

```
M1530 upszot # mv /root/.viminfo /root/.viminfo.back

M1530 upszot # cp .viminfo /root/.viminfo      

M1530 upszot # vi /etc/portage/package.keywords

M1530 upszot # diff /root/.viminfo.back .viminfo 

Files /root/.viminfo.back and .viminfo differ

M1530 upszot # file /root/.viminfo.back 

/root/.viminfo.back: data

M1530 upszot # file /root/.viminfo      

/root/.viminfo: HTML document text

M1530 upszot #
```

 como veran quise ver si habia alguna diferencia en los archivos pero nada... 

saludos

----------

